# Run Errands - Earn Cash



## Hooked (31/8/18)

I think this is a brilliant idea!!

http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/earn-cash-by-running-errands-for-others/

An online service in South Africa has launched that allows users to post errands to be done or complete errands for others in return for cash. It is an easy way to make money or scratch things off your to-do-list.

With the tough economic times for South Africans – Errandworld, a proudly South African business, offers an opportunity to earn money by helping others.

The Company was founded in order to help tackle unemployment and provide a space for individuals to earn an income and operates across the country.

Users can complete errands such as standing in a queue at the Department of Home Affairs, providing transport for moving, picking up a few grocery items at Pick n Pay or even aid with website development for cash.

The company has been referred to as the ‘Uber for Errands’ and offers an array of services – users can post any subject of work or errand that they need to be completed and individuals can bid the amount of cash they would like to receive for the ‘job’.

*How it works *

Users can sign up on the site upon completing a form with their details and contact information along with their skill set to help the site find the right errands for you.

In order to protect the community of Errandworld users, a verification process must be completed before you can unlock full usage of the site. Users will be prompted to prove their identity through eight steps, although not all steps are compulsory – it is advisable to complete them all.






The site refers to ‘runners’ – those who are looking to complete errands and ‘erranders’ those who are looking for jobs or errands to be completed for them.

Erranders post a task that they require to be completed within a specific time frame. Runners are able to bid on an errand listing and the erranders can accept a bid they find suitable along with reviewing the runners profile.

Users can post an errand for free and there are no hidden costs or obligations to hire an individual until you find the adequate match for the job.

In order to ensure that the monetary funds are secured, Errandworld must receive the amount agreed on from the errander. Once the errand is completed, the money is then processed into the runners EW wallet.

The EW wallet is where money is transferred into your profile when completing a task and in order to withdraw funds a simple withdrawal request will have the money deposited into your bank account immediately.

Errandworld will take 15% commision off a complete task, leaving you with 85% of the amount agreed upon for the job.

Once the assignment is completed, both the runner and the errander are able to review one another – this creates a track record of the runner on how they conducted their work along with how many errands they have completed.

The company offers 24-hour, seven days a week support for all users.

The Errandworld app is currently available for free download on Android phones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)

Interesting - pity it's only in C.T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting - pity it's only in C.T.



It seems that it is available in other centers too


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/18)

This is a very good idea. I'd be both at some point.....lol. Sometimes I need someone to do an errand for me and sometimes I'm available to do errands for others. Hope this takes off everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

